# Need Motherboard Suggestion..



## dreams (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello guys..

I now hv a Intel 845GVAD2 MOB. With P4 2.4Ghz Processor and 256MB RAM. Intel Video/Audio In-Built. No AGP Slot.

I wish 2 Upgrade my Sys cos iam a hardcore gamer.. and with my curr config i am unable 2 play some games which need high end graphics card.

I want to change only my Motherboard. I need to knw which latest mob also supports my already existing devices & Components.

Latest MOB must surely hv a AGP high end slot.. more capacity of RAM slot and if poss a s-video out in the mob. So i culd conn my TV in the place of my Monitor.

Giv me sugg of Mob and their series and wat wil b the price. Price tag <6k.

I am gonna make a one time investment this time.. cos iam not gonna change my MOB again.. so giv a sugg thts the lates and the maximum technology wise..

TIA


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 4, 2005)

go for a asrock mobo or a asus one.. u can use the present cpu on a asus p4gemx mobo which i personally also own... it has a agp4x slot... check out its details here...
*in.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=12&l3=0&model=197&modelmenu=1

it is the socket 478... i bought the mobo for approx 2750+4% vat...


----------



## dreams (Sep 9, 2005)

cum on guys.. i need some help.. help me out..


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 9, 2005)

look its never like u wont EVER have to upgrade ur mobo again! thats too far-fetched! ok now to mobos
i wud suggest go for an intel 865 based mobo as this would be enough for ur needs..(will cost arnd 3k) just make sure its got an AGP slot so that u can put a good gfx card there! u do not need a high end motherboard right now with this processor...employ the money u save to get another stick of 256/512 RAM..that wil make a big difference to performance! and sure enough get a gfx card ASAP


----------



## theraven (Sep 9, 2005)

1) 845 is phased out
2) if u get a new 845 mobo get something like asus
3) none of the mobos will have svideo out .. ull need a graphic card with tv out support
4) all 845 mobos have agp 4x slot ONLY
5) changing ur mobo isnt gonna help gamin ONE SINGLE BIT !
since u dun have an ag slot yes u might have to get a new one .. but u'll also have to get urself a graphic card ... a decent one if u want to play games


----------



## dreams (Sep 10, 2005)

so which ASUS Mob shuld i get.. and wats the price..


----------



## dreams (Sep 10, 2005)

Is thr any site whr i can view the latest Mob of various brands and their prices.. iam frm chennai..


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2005)

for asus boards there is asus.com

didnt u read what i wrote ? u wont get graphics performance by changin motherboards
are u plannin to buy a gpu as well ?


----------



## dreams (Sep 11, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> for asus boards there is asus.com
> 
> didnt u read what i wrote ? u wont get graphics performance by changin motherboards
> are u plannin to buy a gpu as well ?



First of all my curr Mob doesnt hv a agp slot so iam unable to go 4 a gud graphics card.. for this reason i hv decided to upgrade my sys by purchasin a gud Mob with a agp slot.. and also go 4 a gud graphx card with a s-video out..

pls now sugg a gud mob accor to my sys config and a decent graphx card with s-video out.

TIA


----------



## rachitboom2 (Sep 11, 2005)

How much can you spend for the GFX card ???

And mind you that you wont get good s-video out quality if you go for low end GFX cards !!!


----------



## dreams (Sep 11, 2005)

I hv no idea how much a graphx card costs.. but i am in a mood to upgrade to mk my PC a gud one.. so no issues in price.. but totally not more than 8k(both Mob & Card)..


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2005)

well ur options are limited
for ur processor u definitely need an 845 motherboard
so see if u can find one first
asus 845 will be for 2500
so in the remaining 5500 u can get urselg an nvidia 6600 i think
ull have to push in a few 100 bucks extra tho 
this is worth it trust me
or u an save on the mobo a bit by gettin gigabyte for 2200 or mercury for 1900


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 11, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> well ur options are limited
> for ur processor u definitely need an 845 motherboard
> so see if u can find one first
> asus 845 will be for 2500
> ...


Really???
Only a month ago our local dealer told me that 6600 will cost me around 8000 for the non gt.
Its 5.5 k nowdays???????
Can u confirm it?
Then it will b gt8


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2005)

Intel 865GBF with XFX 6600GT AGP, 128 MB RAM,

any other card will be a bottleneck due to your CPU


----------



## rachitboom2 (Sep 11, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Intel 865GBF with XFX 6600GT AGP, 128 MB RAM,
> 
> any other card will be a bottleneck due to your CPU



Hey he was not ready to spend more than 8K for mobo+GFX card and XFX 6600GT AGP itself costs more than 7K so where are you going to get an Intel 865GBF for less than 1K ???


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah 6600 is for abt 5.8k for BIG company
gt version is ard 8k and above and an 865 mobo is ard 4-5k
hence i wouldnt recommend what gxsaurav just did .

id still urge u to push it just a weebit more and get asus 845 + 6600 and an extra 256 mb of ram
that should be 2500+5800+1300 tops ...
totals to abt 9600 .. i think that'll be a very good upgrade for u for another year atleast


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2005)

woops i forgot to see that he is not ready to spend more then 8K on Mobo & gfxcard, but since he wants to go for gaming, I suggested 6600GT


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 11, 2005)

well if u can push in few bucks den i guess 865+6600 is de best option 4 u if not 6600gt.845 quite old now dun think dat wil b a gud thin 2 do goin 4 a 845.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2005)

he clearly said, he is an Hardcore gamer, now u guys tell me, if u can play hardcore on intel onboard gfx

i strongly suggest him to go for 865GBF, as it will provide him dual channel memory, something not found on 845 chipset, alongwith a 6600 non ultra with 128 MB RAM, 

he can also go for 6200 with 128 MB RAM, but then he can forget the hardcore part


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2005)

the reason i suggested 845 is because soon enough 865 will be phased out too 
and its nto worth the upgrade from 845 to 865 ..
i shouldve mentioned this earlier than the price difference
but its true
also the gpu .. since this series uses AGP standard .. the next generation is PCIe with PCIe2 released ( according to what bat told me )
hence ur in a pool of obsolete sh!t ..
thats y i recommended something u can get by with till ur next major upgrade


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2005)

true 865 will be phased out soon, but this is india, 845 chipset based motherboard are still selling here,

i m still saying, all i recomended was due to the line he mentioned "Hardcore gamer", if not that what problem do i have in recomending a via or sis chipset based motherboard with onboard gfx which will cost him maximum 3k, & still be equivelent to 865


----------



## dreams (Sep 13, 2005)

So shuld i go 4 845 or 865 ??


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 13, 2005)

compared to 845 ...865 is far better..


----------



## theraven (Sep 13, 2005)

sigh i just told u
u wont be able to afford a good gpu
u wanna be stupid abt it go ahead ...


----------



## dreams (Sep 14, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> sigh i just told u
> u wont be able to afford a good gpu
> u wanna be stupid abt it go ahead ...



I told i wanna upgrade and if the cost goes a bit over my budget also i wil go 4 it.. so now tel me which one i shuld go.. frm the replies i wil settle 4 865 Mob.. now my confusion stays upon graphx Card.. No issues abt the price..


----------



## theraven (Sep 14, 2005)

6600gt 8k
6800 NU ( dunno abt price)
6800 gt ( dunno abt price )
tho i think the gt fell to 17k

i still think the mobo 865 is a worthless upgrade ... ud rather get urself a whole new comp then ...

anyways its upto u


----------



## asdf1223 (Sep 14, 2005)

865+6200 128/256 mb version.u should get an improvement vs. intel extreme graphics.lets u play all games albiet at very low setting.this prolly puts ur system on life support so u should upgrade quickly.


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 19, 2005)

865+6600 non gt it has a 128bit.6200 is sh!t.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 8, 2007)

I strongly suggest you get the:

> Intel 865P 
Because it supports dual ch. memory.

>6600 256Mb AGP
Because no better card is available for AGP on the market. [practicaly] And the 256 Mb version costs only 500 bucks more.

Rephrasing Anirudh:
The 6200 is primarily a low end card ment only for "running" the aero interface. Targeted at office users. Its no good for gaming uses.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 8, 2007)

@shaunak - did you not notice that this thread is more than a year old?

Arun


----------

